# Mongoose Iboc



## Dhorn33 (May 3, 2005)

I am buy an old Mongoose Iboc tomorrow for $35 - I am told it has Exage 500LX derailler and push/push shifters. Any idea of what year this is (I assume 90-92 based on the shifters) and if the bike is decent or a piece of junk? Here is the pic I have...


----------



## benja55 (Aug 10, 2005)

Dhorn33 said:


> I am buy an old Mongoose Iboc tomorrow for $35 - I am told it has Exage 500LX derailler and push/push shifters. Any idea of what year this is (I assume 90-92 based on the shifters) and if the bike is decent or a piece of junk? Here is the pic I have...


I've never ridden Exage anything, but I recall it being on really low end bikes. $35 is pretty cheap though! Offer them $25.

Especially for an "International Bicycle Of Champions"!


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Except the IBOC's got Exage 500LX, which was practically the same thing as Deore LX that year. If you plan to keep it, upgrade the shifters/levers to something else... the old Exage STI units weighed a LOT. I weighed the ones I pulled of a 91 Iboc Comp and got 608 grams.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

Exage 500 was only offered for two years, 1990 and 1991. Shimano dropped that group in 1992.


----------



## Dhorn33 (May 3, 2005)

I figure for $35 I can't go wrong. I know this is a Cro-mo frame but I haven't seen it in person yet so I don't know what kind of tubing it is and if it is any good or not. I know I will hate the push/push shifters so I will likely swap them out for some grip shifters I have laying around or a set of rapid fire plus or something. 

I have been keeping my eyes open for 90's type bikes because that is when I was really into biking. My bike from back then was a 94 Schwinn High Sierra SS that I rode and slowly upgraded to mostly XT components and a Manitou SX Ti fork. Last summer I bought a 92 Trek 930 lugged bike and swapped all my XT stuff over, bought and sold a lime green Diamond Back Ascent EX and just last night I sold off a 96 Gary Fisher Tassajara for $80 that I paid $5 for. My wife rides a 96 Gary Fisher Aquila. I guess I am into the blue collar mid 90's stuff? I know a buddy of mine had a Mongoose Iboc when we were in college and it was a decent bike so when I found this Ibox for $35 I jumped on it.


----------



## Dhorn33 (May 3, 2005)

Well I bought the Mongoose this morning for $30. It is a Mongoose Iboc Sport model with Exage 500LX components, STI push-push shifters, Araya rims and newer Tioga tires. The frame says double butted Cro-moly. Anyone know anything about this bike?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

see last week... i posted the one I just restored.


----------

